# Does anyone else use pork riblets?



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I love them because they cook fast. Grocery outlet has 5 lb packages for $5.95 right now.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

capt.joe said:


> I love them because they cook fast. Grocery outlet has 5 lb packages for $5.95 right now.


Pace? Or Pensacola?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

A buddy cooked some the other day. He said they were good but a little work eating them. Asked what he meant and he said it was a little work getting the meat out around the bones. 

For those that would like to try them that has base privileges they are $1 lb.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Pace? Or Pensacola?


I've seen them at Greers and other stores around Pcola. Price as stated by the OP.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

capt.joe said:


> I love them because they cook fast. Grocery outlet has 5 lb packages for $5.95 right now.


Pensacola


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like em, some store call em country ribs I think they are the same.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Marinated in allegro spicy and cran-mango juice, then glazed with some cheapo bbq sauce


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I love 'em!
Sometimes there are some tough bones to work around and sometimes hardly any bones at all. I agree , they cook fast and taste great!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> I like em, some store call em country ribs I think they are the same.


Country Pork ribs are sliced Boston Butts


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> Country Pork ribs are sliced Boston Butts


Up here sliced BB are called pork steak. Country ribs are the riblets.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I cook them on the BGE, and they are great.


----------

